# My strats screen is broken and I want to wipe it.



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

By Wipe I mean get to CWM without being able to see my screen and doing a nandroid with data wipe. Is this possible?


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

yes it is. but you need to know how many times to hit each button. Try viewing the pictures in my root and rom thread and see if those help.

http://rootzwiki.com...sphere-7282012/

power on the phone with vol + vol - and power, hold for a couple seconds, then release power. wait for 5 or so seconds.. you "should" be at the CWM screen...

press vol -, vol -, power.

the tricky part will be figuring out which one is yes =/

how bad is the screen broken?


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

The screen is completely black because of the lcd bleeding. Also thanks.


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

ouch. thats gonna be tough.. Good luck!


----------



## justjusten (Dec 8, 2012)

If your not keeping the phone why not just odin the bh2?


----------



## justjusten (Dec 8, 2012)

Crystawth said:


> yes it is. but you need to know how many times to hit each button. Try viewing the pictures in my root and rom thread and see if those help.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...sphere-7282012/
> 
> ...


If those pictures arent enough, I could post some more


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

justjusten said:


> If your not keeping the phone why not just odin the bh2?


Im not sure if flashing would wipe the user data


----------



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

Is there any way to get a replacement screen mine is cracked.?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

nybadboy11 said:


> Is there any way to get a replacement screen mine is cracked.?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


best bet, ebay. http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=samsung+stratosphere+screen&_sacat=0&_from=R40

now for the cost and pain of getting a new screen.... you might be able to snag a whole phone.


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

My screen has disconnected from the damn phone, stupid thing kept popping out of the bezel. I can get rootshell through ADB, though, so is there a busybox executable I can just push onto the thing or something? Maybe I can use busybox to cp all the /data/ stuff to the sd card.

EDIT: Fuck it, I was gonna take it into Verizon to see if they would replace it for me (they did it with my Motorola Devour when it stopped booting) but it might be easier to tear the thing apart and fix the screen cable myself. Is that a viable solution, and is there a teardown guide somewhere?


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

if the screen has seperated, and your phone is still within warranty, they will replace it. they did it with mine, no problem. YMMV though


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

In that case, can someone give me the exact key combination to do a full nandroid backup from CWM? From boot to selecting "yes" please, I can't see a damn thing here so I have no way of knowing if it worked unless I put the sd card into an external reader.


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

the position of yes changes each time i believe.


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

:S It never has for me. It's always been six or seven down, I just never bothered to count how far.

EDIT: Holy crap, I just booted into recovery and by some fluke the screen was working. So I'm gonna boot into regular Android and backup everything through Titanium, then I'll bring it into Verizon later today. Thanks for the help though!


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

im glad to hear that it chose to work for you. =)


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

The guys at the Verizon couldn't replace my poor Strat.








So I wound up jumping ship by stealing my uncle's upgrade. So now I have a Pantech Marauder. ICS, 4G LTE and sliding keyboard. It already beats the Strat because of the ICS.


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

ICS is definitely superior to GB =/


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

Personally I'm curious about the Strat2, but I won't worry about it until i have free money to blow lol.. which will probably be never!


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

Crystawth said:


> Personally I'm curious about the Strat2, but I won't worry about it until i have free money to blow lol.. which will probably be never!


 I saw it at a store. It looks butt ugly. It has this round design that reminds me of an egg shape. Feels smaller than the regular strat. I recommend people looking at it in real life before getting it. I know I will never get it after seeing it.


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

Skylinez said:


> I saw it at a store. It looks butt ugly. It has this round design that reminds me of an egg shape. Feels smaller than the regular strat. I recommend people looking at it in real life before getting it. I know I will never get it after seeing it.


Yeah, I was in the Verizon store a couple days ago and I was not impressed with it either, although I am not familair with them, the Pantech Marauder seemed like a decent phone with a physical keyboard, but I have given up on physical keyboards for now, I used it so infrequently it just wan't worth the hassle.


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

The Marauder is a solid phone. The keyboard is very similar to the Stratosphere's so the transition was easy. It's fairly easy to root, too.

Right now, I'm trying to get a CWM build working for it, but I have no experience with it so I don't know wtf I'm doing. It needs CWM.


----------

